# I moved a bee tree Dec. 28th.



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Stand it up if you can


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with honeyman46408, stand it up if you can. 

Odds are good that there is considerable mess of broken comb, and spilled honey, inside the tree, The combs are not hanging as they were, instead they are likely laying on top of each other. It will be easier for them to repair the mess made by the tree falling, and loading/transporting the log, if it was standing up as it was. cchoganjr


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I had this one behind my shop for 2 winters and made supers of honey off it


----------



## BEEMAN0852 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi honeyman46408
I read your post of 12/28/11 and saw the lift on your trailer receiver. Can you advise where you got your lift to fit your trailer receiver? I have been looking for something like that to help lift bee logs and hives. I am older now and any help with lifting bees and hives will be a great help.
Did you make the bracket to fit your receiver on your bumper. I picked up a five foot log with a very large hive in it about two months ago and have it in my bee yard until next spring when I can extract them and put them in a regular ten frame hive.:scratch:


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"Harbor Freight" have them on their sale flyer now

OH I did build the bracket out of some 2" square tubing from my juink box.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

honeyman46408 - 

Great trailer lift! 

Phil


----------



## BEEMAN0852 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I will check out the current Harbor Freight sale flyer. Need something to help with the heavy lifting to help with the back.
Thanks


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for that post, my husband is ordering one as I type. We were picking up heavy 8 frames (heavy for me) hives this summer from blueberries. We had a 7 medium stacked hive full of bees, honey and brood. Had to wheel it up a ramp into a 2500 4x4 pu bed. I got ate up by the bees! Had it strapped and screened. While wresting it up to the bed a corner of the screen got dislodged at bit and the boxes twisted at bit. At night with the low temp of the week at 92 degrees. They were good crawlers.......They are "my" bees, he's the woodworker and "labor". I'll not moves bees at night again.......this lift would have probably made the hive move significantly less painful and stressful. We'll take it to a local welder to make it a tailgate version. He does awesome woodwork (www.kbfarms.com) but doesn't weld. In addition to being on sale shipping is only $7 tonight! This would probably had made the moving of the 2500lbs out of sugar tomorrow easier also


----------

